# USB Host Mode on Droid X



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi all! Someone has tried connect to the phone USB-flash card or keyboard via OTG cable?
Can this be done without the hub with an external power? In this topic people have progress with MotoDefy.


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

Does anybody know nothing?


----------

